# Anybody doin good?



## pintailjoe (Oct 19, 2003)

Anybody doin good? Where at?


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

It's pretty poor right now from what I have seen and heard. Most of the local ducks have been shot off and it is way too warm for much of a migration yet. Watch the forecast, and once we get some night in the 20's, there should be some birds coming down.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Hunted zone 1, duck area, yesterday for pheasants....ducks are ALMOST non existent.....locals are pretty much gone and no major migrations. Canadas in various sizes seem to be around but the few flocks of ducks and geese around generally are on outfitters lands where the pressure wasn't so great. The South Central and SE are pretty bleak for ducks.

Pressure is just too great day after day after day for any numbers of birds to stay put. It's just the 3 weekend of the season and locals are long gone for the most part.

I'd check before comng out to ND and make sure there is a migration started well in advance of gettng here.

Temps were in the high 70's this weekend......looking to be the 60's for 3-4 days and then back to the mid 70's for later in the week. Way to HOT for any major duck migrations from the North where there is much less pressure on the birds.


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Yes North Dakota Go scouting & find them


----------



## smokee (Sep 8, 2003)

The forecast from Weather.com for Devils Lake says lows in the mid 30's for later in the week. I'm trying to decide whether to head up as planned on Friday, or try to re-book a motel and go up the following weekend. Given the lack of migrant birds so far, I'd be interested in any input anyone can provide. Would I be better off putting back the trip another week if I can find a motel?


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Out on Sat. checking out our area for late season in SE ND and it was really sad to see all those great potholes dry. Almost no birds around to hunt and couldn't even find a duck or goose feed worth going out and setting up decoys in. Ended up hunting pheasants and it may stay that way for next weekend unless it cools down.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Havent had one bad day all Oct, been averaging 15- 30 geese per weekend, with my group. Been SCOUTING ALOT!!! Managed to find some fairly populated areas with birds but they are really off of the beaten path. Ducks arent feeding in the morning, geese are switching fields every day. So you really have to put your brains together to come up with a plan. Oh yeah have ALOT OF DEKES!!!!


----------

